# Flemish string board plans ar



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

If you're going to be making Flemish strings, you're going to make a few before you figure out your formula that gives you predictable results.

1x4 pine board, say 4' long, drill 1/4" holes down the middle at 1/2" Increments for a peg. Where to start and stop, just eyeball, you can add more holes later if you need more range. Nail some tiny nails maybe 3/4" from the edges, both sides, running down from the 'top' to give you your taper. 10 on a side should do it for most anything you want. I don't use more than 6 taper cut positions before I start getting redundant.

When you figure out how long the strings turn out, you can mark the peg locations.

If you really need a picture, I can see about taking one of mine. It is truly unimpressive.


----------



## jbucross (Jan 18, 2012)

Just do a Google search for. Flemish string board plans. Then click on the images. Lots of them on there


----------



## Maxbks (Jan 23, 2012)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1250963&highlight=flemish+string+jig


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

I make my strings at home so I don’t need a compact adjustable version. I use a 4’ board with rows of finish nails. I mark the actual finished string length on the long piece of blue tape and I mark the length at which I start making the end loops on another piece of tape.

As nice as the compact versions may be, I’d just rather not have to repeatedly run material around a “W” shaped configuration...straight down and back is more to my liking.

The board is also convenient for keeping a yardstick with a finishing nail at one end which I use for measuring arrows.

Actually, as one becomes accustomed to the process using a jig can be optional. Just start with a little extra length of material, make a loop on one end and then calculate the remaining length needed. It’s a trial and error method but, more often than not, so are the first couple of strings made with use of a jig.

All I got…Enjoy, Rick.


----------



## dhaverstick (Jul 26, 2006)

If you can't make anything out from this photo, just send me a PM and I will email you the actual plans as a pdf file.

Darren


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

glad this came up...needing to build a board myself.


----------



## Miguel_IV (Sep 17, 2017)

I´ve been looking for jig plans, and got confused, since there seems to be ones in which the pegs indicate bow length and others string length. Doing a little research I´ver found people tend to say the second ones are "better", but... despite all the plans I have found in the internet I can not tell which ones are designed for bow length or string length. Maybe I´m confused all along this topic.

Since I can not post images I´ll say that I found several plans in the internet, that varies from 30'' to 28'', and even a compact version of 14''. Any tips when producing my own jig?


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

Okay...first things first. Not all bows of the same length (...stated by AMO/the manufacturer/builder) need the same length string, so I'd never mark my board or presume to build one according to bow length. 

I really can't offer a better tip than to build one as I'd previously stated. Not having to trace in the "W" pattern enables me to maintain a fairly consistent tension throughout and sets me up better for the next step, IMO.

This is not really as difficult as "jig plans" might make it appear. Good Luck with it, Rick.

(BTW...every jig I've made had to be remarked for the actual string length it produced...and I am not alone in this. No biggy though.)


----------



## kekebanon (Mar 13, 2021)

[QUOTE = "dhaverstick, message: 1101129257, membre: 49806"]
Si vous ne pouvez rien faire de cette photo, envoyez-moi simplement un PM et je vous enverrai les plans réels sous forme de fichier pdf.

Darren
Bonjour, 
je découvre ce forum et voulant m'essayer a la fabrication de mes cordes,je serai très intéressé par les plans de votre gabarit a cordes flamande en pdf, et aussi de savoir l'utilité des graduations sur le coté du gabarit

Merci d'avance

Cordialement

Francis
[email protected]


----------



## dhaverstick (Jul 26, 2006)

kekebanon said:


> [QUOTE = "dhaverstick, message: 1101129257, membre: 49806"]
> Si vous ne pouvez rien faire de cette photo, envoyez-moi simplement un PM et je vous enverrai les plans réels sous forme de fichier pdf.
> 
> Darren
> ...


I just emailed you the plans for a string jig and a string stretcher.

Darren


----------

